# colostomy/ileostomy



## BigSigh (Dec 17, 2012)

Has anyone considered or does anybody know anyone who got a colostomy or ileostomy to rid themselves of this constant smelly FBO problem?

This website makes it sound not so bad. http://www.cancer.org/treatment/treatmentsandsideeffects/physicalsideeffects/ostomies/ileostomyguide/ileostomy-sports

I'm sure it costs an arm and a leg, but at this moment I would gladly try to live with any amount of medical bills if it meant being stink free, especially when I am looking at being stinky next weekend when relatives I haven't seen in a while visit for the holidays.

It doesn't matter how nice the relatives are to you, you know in your own mind that you are being humiliated in front of everyone, and it is just an uncontrollable drain on everyone's happiness.

I had to sit in a crowded waiting room last week. I had an appointment, and I thought I was going to be right in, and then I found out that the guy had me come early so that I could sit there and fill out a bunch of paperwork. It took about 30 minutes to fill the stuff out and finally get in and sit down. I thought my head was going to pop from all of the mounting stress. It took everything I had plus the threat of legal action to keep me from getting up and running outside to my car. And I have to go back once a month.

The solestra stuff sounds promising, but it sounds a little too temporary, and the descriptions of bloody discharge and continuing to go back so that the effect can build up are pushing me towards the older tried-and-true options.


----------



## westr (Jan 27, 2012)

have you tried 2 months of strict low fodmap diet and a daily 15+ billion acidophilus culture? serious question.


----------

